# Attempting to install 'Mac OS X 10.6 Core Library' for th...



## ronierserge (15 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens d'installer hier xcode 4 que j'ai pas encore commencer à utiliser, et aujourd'hui en l'ouvrant, pour lire les premiers pas, une fenetre sort me demandant l'installation de 'Mac OS X Core library' que je n'ai pas demandé !!!

Je me demande si c'est une mise à jour normale ou non ?

merci à vous !!


----------



## Misterjn (2 Octobre 2011)

J'ai exactement la même chose. J'ai rentré mon mot de passe, et ensuite il y a un deuxième message de ce type où j'ai encore rentré mon mot de passe.

Mais ce qui me chagrine le plus c'est que ça recommence À CHAQUE FOIS que je redémarre Xcode ! Quelqu'un aurait des infos ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (2 Octobre 2011)

C'est la documentation.


----------



## Céroce (3 Octobre 2011)

Oui, c'est la doc.
RDV dans la section Documentation des Préférences de Xcode.


----------

